# will my pc play them?



## harish_21_10 (Dec 31, 2004)

hey guys my pc config. is : 
p3 1GHZ, 
intel 815e mobo, 
256mb sd ram, 
nvidia geforce2 mx 400 64mb(latest drivers), 

what i wanted to know is that will i be able to play games like, farcry,ground control2,unreal tournament2004 without any upgradation? 
Dont answere this by seeing the requirements given for the game ,someone who has played these games with such config. would help me better.


----------



## Sourabh (Dec 31, 2004)

sorry to say this but this is true,

NO


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 1, 2005)

no?none of those three games?
well then pls suggest me such games that i would be able to play,something like the three i mensioned.I already completed NFS-U2 with the same config.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Ut 2004 Yes it will Work On ur Card(Have Played At The Same Config,May be even less) But i doubt it for Far Cry and Ground Control 2  
Sigh That ur Card Wont Give U much frame Rates Over These games as For the Other Newer Games as well.....U need A Definite upgrade Mate


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 1, 2005)

tnx everyone for their replys, well can someone now suggest me some real good games for my pc.


----------



## swatkat (Jan 1, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> tnx everyone for their replys, well can someone now suggest me some real good games for my pc.


1]Serious Sam
2]Serous Sam 2
3]GTA Vice City
4]GTA 3
5]Deus EX
6]War Craft 3
7]Never Winter nights
and many more...depending on ur taste for the genre.


----------



## theraven (Jan 1, 2005)

UT series
quake 3
nfs series till 5 porsche unleashed ( should work .. otherwise till 4 high stakes)
half life
counterstrike


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2005)

Add Hitman 2,No One Lives Forever 2 and Even Hl 2 (With Some amount of dropped frame rates but these games will work) 8)


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 1, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> UT series
> quake 3
> nfs series till 5 porsche unleashed ( should work .. otherwise till 4 high stakes)
> half life
> counterstrike



nfs series till porsche????
man he has already completed NFS-U2 on his rig!!!


----------



## swatkat (Jan 1, 2005)

Any one played Deus Ex Invisible War,if yes,how's it?


----------



## theraven (Jan 1, 2005)

i mustve missed that sorry
besides i meant play with all the bells and whistles !
nfsu2 wouldve crawled on his system 
ive had porsche unleashed and GTA3 crawl on my p4 2 ghz with 512 mb ram and gf3 ti 200 card
ofcourse there were other reasons for a very bad framerate as well
but my point is i had to apply a few tweaks to make it run smooth as smooth should !
the other games i mentioned have a software mode as well so its comfortable playing them !
get it now ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 1, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> ive had porsche unleashed and GTA3 crawl on my p4 2 ghz with 512 mb ram and gf3 ti 200 card



Man Whats Up With This Gta 3.....It Also Crawled On My Friends Config as well Which Was Nowhere Even near to ur Config Level but Had a 64 Mb Gfx Card.....But Still Can't understand How The Mx400 Dies Out On this Game When The Gta Vice City Which Was The Latest Game Ran Smoothly On The 64 MB Requirement  
Yea Speakin Of Gta Add Gta Vice City To The list As well


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 1, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> hey guys my pc config. is :
> p3 1GHZ,
> intel 815e mobo,
> 256mb sd ram,
> ...



I don't know about the games you've listed but your config can play DoomIII and NFSUG2...


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 2, 2005)

Dude....you have geforce 2....you can play all those games at 640 X 480 with the help of 3d-analyze and a bit of experimentation


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

@NikhilVerma Man Doom 3 Will Just Crawl On His System More Than Those Aliens In The Game Itself  
@Gamefreak.....I Could Play These Games (Except Doom 3 Perefectly) On The Geforce 2 At 800x600 As Well A little More Decently With Anti-Analising And AntiStropic Filtering Completely Off


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> I don't know about the games you've listed but your config can play DoomIII and NFSUG2...


Nikhil ,doom3 need minimum of 1.2 or 1.5ghz of processor and 384mb of ram and i have got only p3 1ghz,256mb ram.
If i can play doom 3 according to u then i can even play half-life2,farcry,UT2004 also?
But according to some people out here i cant!!!!?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Well Harish Not Sure If Doom 3 Will Even RUn On ur System Cause Its Min Specs Says Its Needs 1.2Gigz or More Cpu And 384MB Ram But Runs With Some jerks On My friends AMD Athlon Xp 2000+ With just 256MB Ram And 32 MB Of Integrated Onboard Nforce Chipset......But Have Surely tried Out Half Life 2 And Ut 2004 On Ur Card And It Will Definetly Work For Sure......Dun Know About Far Cry Though.....So Doom 3 Cant Say About That......Man Why Couldnt ID Provide The Essential Hardware To the Buyers Of Doom 3 When They Knew That Most Of The Rigs Aint UpTo The Mark To experience The Game At The Max......Dammm


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 2, 2005)

harish_21_10, any game will run on your system right now, since you have an AGP card....whereas ppl with integrated ones don't stand a chance (except intel extreme). Now, most games state min. req. for *optimum* play. This factor differs from the US and us. There...optimum is already 1024 X 768, AA and AF enabled. Whereas here..most ppl are on 800 X 600, No AA & AF. So research on google, try 3Danalyze like I said, and all of the games you mentioned will work out. My friend played Max Payne 1 on a 500Mhz with 64 MB RAM...surprised?


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

well guys i think u r not considering the processor speed required .Bcoz half-life2 requires atleast 1.2ghz,so i cant play that game too.??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Not Necessarily GameFreak_14.....It Depends On The Cards Compatiblity With The Game as Well Cause Sometimes Even A Geforce Mx4000 With 128MB VRam Fails to Run Game Like Prince Of Persia Sands Of time....As The Mx400 Is Not a Dx9.0 Compliant Card I Doubt That All Games That Require This Direct x 9.0 Compliation Will Even Start On His Comp....So Its Not That Every Game Runs On An Mx Series That Is Why They Quite Frankly Suck With The Performance Of Todays Games  
Btw The Minimal Would Be A ATI Radeon 9600pro Entry Level For ATi
And Fx5700 Series(Although They Too Suck till Some Extent) For Some Amount OF Smooth Gameplay Mate.....Peace


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 2, 2005)

allwyndlima, I already know that , which is why I bought the cheapest dx9 card there was in the market. However, there are very few games which are dx9 only. POP and thief 3 are the few ones out there. The rest all work fine on dx8 cards, without HW T&L. For what he mentioned -farcry,ground control2,unreal tournament2004 ..I think his sys will be able to make it thru. 

About HL2....there is a chance at running it with hitches at 640 X 480...Don't expect it to run smooth.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> well guys i think u r not considering the processor speed required .Bcoz half-life2 requires atleast 1.2ghz,so i cant play that game too.??


Ok Now Have U tried It Out Mate....if not Then The Best Thing Would Be to Try Out Then Act Upon The Judgement Of Min Processor Speed.....As I Played This Game In a Cafe Which Runs On a Cel 1.1Ghz Cpu,256MB Ram,And 64MB Geforce 2 Mx400 Card (With 25Fps At Some Points Then Dropping Out Eventually During Game Loading scenes and Animated Clipings of The Game).....So Dont Just Go on The Min Cpu Req Always Sometimes It Bypasses This Issue...8)
@GameFreak_14....Relax Mate....I was Just Re-assuring Ur Point That All Games Will Run On His MX Series......So U See Was Just Clarfying A bit


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> About HL2....there is a chance at running it with hitches at 640 X 480...Don't expect it to run smooth.


I dont think so because my processor speed(1ghz) is not good enough for it.So which game is worth buying for my pc(check out my pc config) rite now?


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 2, 2005)

OK, now here's the catch--


			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> harish_21_10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A celeron doesn't run programs properly these days...Games are out of question.


			
				harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> I dont think so because my processor speed(1ghz) is not good enough for it.So which game is worth buying for my pc(check out my pc config) rite now?


Don't go for new ones right now..Go for some golden oldies like Tron 2.0, Freedom Fighters.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

I just love this forum man.I can get all the information i need ,and good to see everyone helping out out everyone.Go on man interesting to read all the replys out here.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok Without Any Further Arguement Lets get Down Straight To The Points.....Lol
1.)The Games U Will Definetly Enjoy Are Gta Vice City,Unreal Tournament Series And Quke 3 Rest Are The Medal Of Honor Series And The Others Can just keep On Comin 8) 
2.)Well Thats The Speciality Of This Forum Mate.....Its Like Samsung c100 "Fully Loaded"  
3.)Last Time @Gamefreak Yes A Celeron Sucks but It Does Runs Games Though at low Speeds But It Does trust Me (Am Not At All Talking About The Likes Of Games Like Doom 3 Ok )


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

gamefreak14 said:
			
		

> Don't go for new ones right now..Go for some golden oldies like Tron 2.0, Freedom Fighters.


But i cant wait to lay my hands on the fresh games available rite now,and on the other side my processor doesnt permit me it.  
Hope to upgrade my pc.Dont know when but just want to.


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

I tried GTA Vice city,but was too slow where as i played Gta3 without my graphic card  .Should i try vice city again with latest drivers installed for my card


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Well If U Have The Latest Nvidia Drivers i.e. Then 66.94 Drivers For Geforce Series It Does Give a Good Updates for the games performance.....Plus try Searchin In Google For Some Enhancement Or Game Improvement Patches.....those Just Might Do the Trick For U.....


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

so should i buy half-life2 or ut2004 or ground control2 and give them a try on my machine?i hope i wont be wasting money on these games after buying them to check if my luck and my pc support them.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Jan 2, 2005)

Harish, dude, I can't keep repeating over and over. Incase you are wondering - 3DANALYZE WILL RUN YOUR GAME, ESP GTA VC FASTER.

about ground control 2...no idea m8...head over to www.gamerankings.com and read a coupla reader reviews.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Ok Well No Idea Here Too About Ground Control (Whats With The Game Anyways :roll.....Anyways Half Life 2 And Ut 2004 Will Definetly Be Worth a Try But Cant Tell Ya If It Will Run Without a Hitch (Atleast for Half Life 2 But Ut 2004 Will Do Perfectly)......Whats U Type Of Game Genre Mate???


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

I play everything ,mostly action,shooting,and wont mind nfs-u3(if releases  )the games i mention in here are the ones i am looking for u may add a few of these type.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Well Then Hitman 2 is Also A Worth Try Game.....A very Involving Game as i Must Suggest.....And if Its Fps Then Serious Sam,Max Payne,Soldier Of Fortune,No One Lives Forever 2,Enter The Matrix (A good try As Well but Will need A Chunk Of Ur Hard Disk Space),Halo And Even More Games 8)


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Well Then Hitman 2 is Also A Worth Try Game.....A very Involving Game as i Must Suggest.....And if Its Fps Then Serious Sam,Max Payne,Soldier Of Fortune,No One Lives Forever 2,Enter The Matrix (A good try As Well but Will need A Chunk Of Ur Hard Disk Space),Halo And Even More Games 8)


Finished all these games except seriou sam(what type is it)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 2, 2005)

Its Another Fps Game Which is Quite Funny at Times.....This Chracter Sam Has To Fight a Huge Amount Of Alien A$$e$....Gettin Late pal Cant explain More C Ya


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 2, 2005)

hey thanks for all the information.had a good time out here


----------



## Akash Verenkar (Jan 3, 2005)

*Played those without a graphics card on celeron!!!!!!!!*

Hi Dude!!!!!
GC2 works on my pc which is celeron(1.7),56 mb RAM,BUT NO GRAPHX card!!!!!!!!!!
So u may better try on ur own.....


----------



## grinning_devil (Jan 3, 2005)

what is this ground control2 abt...??? 
hmmm...i think i shud give it a try!!


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Played those without a graphics card on celeron!!!!!!!!*



			
				Akash Verenkar said:
			
		

> GC2 works on my pc which is celeron(1.7),56 mb RAM,BUT NO GRAPHX card!!!!!!!!!!


Hey akash how is the game?worth buying it?


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 3, 2005)

grinning_devil said:
			
		

> what is this ground control2 abt...???


seems like u dont play games?i am talking about the game GROUND CONTROL2.never heard of it?


----------



## goobimama (Jan 5, 2005)

*no topic*

Well, I have almost the same config as you, except for a gforce 4 mx440 128 MB. 

Most of the direct x 8 games should work with you. But I am really not sure about Deus X, is it the same as invisible war? cause I think that requires some pixel shaders and whatnot which your card wont have..


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: no topic*



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> Most of the direct x 8 games should work with you. But I am really not sure about Deus X, is it the same as invisible war? cause I think that requires some pixel shaders and whatnot which your card wont have..


I already played Deus X long back and almost completed it too.
I bought UT2004 and it is working good enough.Not up to its level but is playable.


----------



## KHUBBU (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Harish,
I have one question:

R u going to buy the *original* versions of the games?  




			
				harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> Seems like u never had an original game



ya thats true. only Demonstar was the original game that I ever played.

Btw i hate aliens and hate killing them also, so I dont like HL2 and Doom 3. So I'm more satisfied than others who want to plat these games  .


----------



## harish_21_10 (Jan 6, 2005)

KHUBBU said:
			
		

> R u going to buy the *original* versions of the games?


yes, thats the reason i had to atart this topic.
Seems like u never had an original game


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: no topic*



			
				harish_21_10 said:
			
		

> I already played Deus X long back and almost completed it too.
> I bought UT2004 and it is working good enough.Not up to its level but is playable.



Well U Can Tweak Some Graphic Settings in The Game for Some amount of Boost.....Cause If U had a better Processor Then U would have definetly got Some Better Fps Mate.....but Anyways Try it on a low resolution and Try to Turn Off Those Shadow Settings and other Eye Candy....As The More Of These Settings Enabled The More The Load On Ur Graphic Card and More The Loss In Frame Rates 8)


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 6, 2005)

try nfs 5 superb and most realistic game ever by electonic arts so far.The 
physics r so real that the car will run on two tyres if u hit the wall from one side. the missions are also great.


----------

